# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Ten things to do when ESO starts

## V5ESO

Elder Scrolls will release in just less then 36 hours .Are u ready for adventuring in ESO world ? here a guide for u to start your eso adventure 
1.You will have three skill points once you complete the tutorial. Invest them in one skill from each class skill line and slot all three abilities. This way you will have a variety of skills to use and you will level up all three class skill lines. This might prove beneficial later when you definitely decide on your gameplay style and build because no skill line will be severely gimped. Also - Put Soul Trap in your skill bars 
2.Try and loot some urns and chests in the prison level at the beginning of the game and loot nightstands in inns and houses in the cities to get some free lockpicks and crafting style stones.
3.If you really need to have a few extra skill points within the first 10 levels you might want to consider visiting starter islands. These islands are optional content you can visit via an NPC in the starting city and they each contain 3 skyshards, which results in 2 skill points. You can just go and pick up skyshards or even level there where is less crowded and easier to find resources. It takes about 4 hours to go through both islands.
4.If you prefer PvP you want to get to level 10 and join AvA campaign in Cyrodiil. You will get both PvP and PvE levels by doing stuff in Cyrodiil and there are skyshards and lorebooks to be found as well.
5.PvE fans should find some friends that know how to do group content and start doing group dungeons at level 12. Completing dungeons provides great XP and nice loot and you get a skill point for each completed dungeon quest. You can also try your luck with the group finder and a PUG
6.Research traits immediately! Whether you plan on crafting or not I suggest you use the first item you get that has a trait on it for research. In the crafting panel you can pick to research traits from existing items. This will destroy the item, but provide you with the ability to craft an item with that trait. The trick is that researching these traits takes exponentially more time for each additional trait on that item type. This means that you will be level 50 and still not have all traits researched for a single item. Start right away or time's a wastin'.
7.If you do decide to do crafting do not pick up every crafting material in the world. Focus on your primary professions or you'll spend so much time, inventory slots and gold on leveling all professions that you will always be in the red. This does not apply to dedicated crafters ofc.
8.Buy a couple of soul gems from vendors as soon as you can. There is nothing worse than having to run from a far away wayshrine to your previous destination.
9.Check every bookshelf you come across in the starting city. These contain random books, but sometimes they give you a free level up for one of your skill lines. You can find a lot of these in Mages Guild houses and castles.
10.In the leveling up process I found that buying enchants from Enchanting vendor is easier than trying to collect materials and create your own enchants. Unless you want to be a dedicated enchanter sell or store your enchanting mats and buy already available enchants from a vendor

What do you guys think? Anything else crucial that I missed?

----------


## Seli

No, you didn't miss anything. Even got the same 10 points like this guy!  :Big Grin: 

Ten things you need to know when ESO starts | TESO Life

----------


## V5ESO

thanks  :Smile:  buddy . Pls nice to share anything u know about the Elder Scrolls Online to me . I feel ESO is amazing !  :Wink:

----------


## mrnice

you may should have posted this last week.. real gamers are playing since last friday  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jabbermewmew

I appreciate it! I didnt know you could go to the different starting islands.

----------


## V5ESO

Yes , i think so . i am a little late  :Smile:

----------


## V5ESO

:Stick Out Tongue:  nice to talk

----------

